# Help with smart pot sizes for outdoor



## gottaloveplasma

I am getting clones from the club June 1st for outdoor.  Little late unfortunately.  They will be finished by end of October so how much soil so I really need for them? What size smart pots should I get?  I also plan on transplanting up so any advice on sizes is welcome.  Don't want to waste nutrients or water.  Is 15 gallon good size to end in?  Need to order soil and pots now.


----------



## tcbud

I have use the 45 gallon smart pots outdoor and get a return of about a pound a plant.  How close you plan on putting them together has a lot to do with size too.  I have used the same smart pots and crowded the plants and got half a pound a plant.

I would put them in pots they are gonna stay in all summer and NOT transplant myself.

You gonna have so much fun growing outdoors.  Nothing like it.  Good Growing!


----------



## gottaloveplasma

I should use that much soil and not transplant up?


----------



## tcbud

Normally, I go from four inch pots(seeds) to gallon pots to the big ones outside. Good root systems make for good plants.  I'm just saying, it may be hard to transplant from a 15 gallon to a larger pot. At 15 gallons, you are gonna have a good size plant.  I have finished many plants in the 15 gallon pots like you get trees in from the nursery. Overall size was always smaller for me compared to the 45 gallon smart pots. Also mentioned, area the plant has to develope is also a consideration. 15 gallon pots are manageable, moveable and easy to come by.


It is also kinda late to develop those roots for a few weeks then put them in their final home. So, as I said, my advise, humbly submitted is put the rooted clones into their final home now, what ever size pot you decide on. 

Come on guys, let's give this member more than my humble opinion.


----------



## buddogmutt

As big as you can as far as pot size.....no transplanting...think about it...those who are fortunate enough (like me) go in ground...no transplanting at all when u plant in ground...the. Less stress the better..


----------



## gottaloveplasma

My point is I'm throwing a clone outside its a new clone I'm getting one from coop and its going out June 1st.  Kind short grow how much soil can they really use in a 3 month grow.  Spending 10$ - 15$ a bag for soil buying smart pots and clones.  At best ill get 2.5 month veg.  I was hoping 20 gallons would be plenty.  I'm doing 6 plants.  Not like they where pre begged or anything.


----------



## buddogmutt

Depends on the sun cycle for you area. That's gonna determine your veg time and in-turn you plant size which will let you know how much root space you'll need. Then get a pot or bag big enough to accommodate the root space.

What part of what state are you in..for instance I'm in NW Cali...we're just starting our veg cycle. Hrs in the day are right @ 14. In my area June first will allow for a complete veg cycle...


----------



## bozzo420

first of June is the right time to put them out. You have the full season.  as big as you can move if moving. 6 gal ok for my back. But in ground best.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Got 24 20 gallons for 5 a piece.  Shared crop.


----------



## ston-loc

20 gallon is a good size. I've had success with 5-30 gallon, and it just takes different attention really. First year in the earth for half mine. 20 gallon is big enough it shouldnt give you too much trouble. Smaller pots always need way more attention it seems.


----------



## Rosebud

I try to imagine the size of a root ball in the ground vs and 20 gallon pot. I think you are good. I don't see 20 gallons of roots on my outdoor grow.. just saying.

I am using one 20 and a few 15.  We will see how it goes..


----------



## umbra

I am using a couple 10 gal smart pots outside. They are to hard transplant into larger containers because the roots have grown into the fabric. I found that the grow bags are much easier to transplant into larger containers. You just cut them open.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, you can also drop the 10 gallons is a bigger smart pot and she will grow thru. I am sure you already know that though.


----------



## TastyCough

I've used 20 gal pots and they worked fine.


----------

